# Ichumenon wasps and others



## davholla (Sep 3, 2020)

I found this in the house



IchumenonFlyIMG_4087 by davholla2002, on Flickr

In the moth trap




Ichuemon_Wasp_IMG_5791 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Maggot from an apple




IMG_6098AppleMaggot by davholla2002, on Flickr
I am trying to breed this

A very unseasonal Christmas cactus from August the flower only lasted a few days




IMG_6022_Cactus by davholla2002, on Flickr

From the moth trap




Moth_IMG_5863 by davholla2002, on Flickr




Moth_IMG_5832 by davholla2002, on Flickr





IMG_5891_Footman by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 3, 2020)

Some horrible looking creatures.....


----------



## Space Face (Sep 3, 2020)

I know we have certain species of these wasps here but can't say I've ever seen one let alone photographed one.  Must try harder.


----------



## davholla (Sep 3, 2020)

Space Face said:


> I know we have certain species of these wasps here but can't say I've ever seen one let alone photographed one.  Must try harder.


Moth traps help but I have found a few in the house.  I normally put them in a small box with a little bit of honey and then they stay still.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 3, 2020)

davholla said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > I know we have certain species of these wasps here but can't say I've ever seen one let alone photographed one.  Must try harder.
> ...



 I've never used a moth trap though I do have a large handheld insect net somewhere.  Haven't used it in a while mine.  I'll have to dig it out.


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 3, 2020)

Nice set, I like the Christmas cactus best.


----------



## Viraj Singh (Sep 18, 2020)

Nice set of pictures @davholla


----------

